# skype via wine...

## st0ne

hi,

ich will skype mit wine starten, anscheinend soll das funktionieren was ich in anderen foren so gelesen habe... das problem ist jetzt, das ich es nichtmal starten kann, bei anderen stürzt skype dann vielleicht mal ab oder so... wär ja schon froh wenn ichs starten könnte   :Sad: 

vielleicht kann mir ja wer weiterhelfen...

also, hab aktuelles wine emerged und auch die crypt32.dll auf native in der wineconf eingestellt... aber skype will nicht starten... stürzt immer mit folgender meldung ab (die nicht gerade sehr hilfreich ist):

```

wine: Unhandled exception (thread 0009), starting debugger...

WineDbg starting on pid 8

No debug information in ELF 'wine' ((nil))

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\skype.exe' (0x400000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NTDLL.DLL' (0x40200000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL' (0x404d0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADVAPI32.DLL' (0x40880000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL' (0x40810000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL' (0x406e0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCRT4.DLL' (0x40ad0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLE32.DLL' (0x40a60000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLEAUT32.DLL' (0x408c0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPR.DLL' (0x40b10000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LZ32.DLL' (0x40b40000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VERSION.DLL' (0x40b20000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMCTL32.DLL' (0x40b60000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMM32.DLL' (0x40c00000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINSPOOL.DRV' (0x40c20000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHLWAPI.DLL' (0x40cc0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL' (0x40c50000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSVCRT.DLL' (0x40d10000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSOSS.DLL' (0x5e380000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CRYPT32.DLL' (0x71450000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WININET.DLL' (0x70200000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMDLG32.DLL' (0x40d50000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINMM.DLL' (0x40dc0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHFOLDER.DLL' (0x40e30000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\X11DRV.DLL' (0x40f60000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINEOSS.DRV' (0x417e0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSACM32.DLL' (0x41820000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSACM.DRV' (0x41800000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MIDIMAP.DRV' (0x41960000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IPHLPAPI.DLL' (0x41ab0000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WS2_32.DLL' (0x41a90000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WSOCK32.DLL' (0x41a80000)

No debug information in 32bit DLL 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\UXTHEME.DLL' (0x42100000)

Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x4197cb7c in 32-bit code (0x00000000).

In 32-bit mode.

Register dump:

 CS:0000 SS:0000 DS:0000 ES:0000 FS:0000 GS:0000

 EIP:00000000 ESP:00000000 EBP:00000000 EFLAGS:00000000(   - 00      - - - )

 EAX:00000000 EBX:00000000 ECX:00000000 EDX:00000000

 ESI:00000000 EDI:00000000

Stack dump:

Invalid expression

 

Backtrace:

=>0 0x00000000 (ebp=00000000)

  1 0x00000000 (ebp=00000000, null call assumed)

 

0x00000000: addb        %al,0x0(%eax)

Modules:

Address                 Module  Name

0x00400000-00c07c00     (PE)    C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\skype.exe

0x40200000-4024b000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NTDLL.DLL

0x404d0000-405a7000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL

0x406e0000-407f9000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USER32.DLL

0x40810000-40876000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\GDI32.DLL

0x40880000-408a8000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ADVAPI32.DLL

0x408c0000-4091e000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLEAUT32.DLL

0x40a60000-40ab9000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OLE32.DLL

0x40ad0000-40b00000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCRT4.DLL

0x40b10000-40b19000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPR.DLL

0x40b20000-40b33000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VERSION.DLL

0x40b40000-40b49000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LZ32.DLL

0x40b60000-40bf2000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMCTL32.DLL

0x40c00000-40c0f000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IMM32.DLL

0x40c20000-40c30000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINSPOOL.DRV

0x40c50000-40ca6000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL

0x40cc0000-40cf6000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHLWAPI.DLL

0x40d10000-40d35000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSVCRT.DLL

0x40d50000-40db6000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMDLG32.DLL

0x40dc0000-40e27000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINMM.DLL

0x40e30000-40e3b000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHFOLDER.DLL

0x40f60000-40fbd000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\X11DRV.DLL

0x417e0000-417f8000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINEOSS.DRV

0x41800000-41810000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSACM.DRV

0x41820000-41832000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSACM32.DLL

0x41960000-41965000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MIDIMAP.DRV

0x41a80000-41a88000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WSOCK32.DLL

0x41a90000-41aa9000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WS2_32.DLL

0x41ab0000-41ac7000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IPHLPAPI.DLL

0x42100000-42116000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\UXTHEME.DLL

0x5e380000-5e3a4800     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSOSS.DLL

0x70200000-70294a00     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WININET.DLL

0x71450000-714ae000     (PE)    C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CRYPT32.DLL

Threads:

process  tid      prio

00000008 (D) C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\skype.exe

        00000009    0 <==

WineDbg terminated on pid 8

```

habe auch schon probiert wine mit weniger CFLAGS zu compilen, da ich dachte das vielleicht da ein problem sein könnte...

naja

danke schon mal für die hilfe falls sich wer meldet   :Wink: 

gruß st0ne

----------

## øxygen

Ich konnte sowohl die Installation ausführen als auch das Programm starten, jedoch findet Skype keine Sounddevice und ich kann es nicht benutzten. Ich benutzte sonst OSS über Arts. Keine Ahnung wie das wine beibringen könnte. Das Chatten funktioniert aber, wenn auch eingeschränkt durch Grafikfehler. An den Einstellungen von Wine habe ich nichts geändert.

----------

## st0ne

hmm, seltsam...

schon mal mit alsa probiert? hatte auch irgendwo gelesen das man arts deaktivieren sollte weil sonst der sound nicht funktioniert...

was für eine wineversion verwendest du?

----------

## øxygen

Alsa kann ich nicht verwenden, weil meine Soundkarte nicht richtig unterstützt wird. Meine wine version ist: 20040408

----------

## st0ne

dann probiers mal ohne arts, oder braucht man den bei oss? 

hmm, ich hab des wine ausn stable-tree genommen... also Wine 20040121

werde mal die neuere version testen...

----------

## øxygen

hm jetzt meckert er zumindest nicht mehr das er kein audio device findet, aber pegelausschlag habe ich trotzdem nicht

----------

## st0ne

hi,

so, skype lauft jetzt   :Very Happy: 

die aktuelle wine version lässt sogar den installer ohne probleme laufen  :Smile: 

gruß st0ne

----------

## øxygen

funktioniert das menü bei dir richtig? ich kann kaum was anklicken vor lauter verschiebungen etc

----------

## st0ne

des obere menü funktioniert nicht, kann ich nichtmal anklicken... aber wenn ich mit wem telefonier oder so, dann funktioniert das kontext menü... ist schon mal ein anfang    :Smile: 

einziges problem was noch ist, ist das mich keiner hört...   :Sad: 

----------

## øxygen

Das Problem habe ich wie gesagt auch... kein Pegelausschlag

----------

## Archy

Hi Gentoo-Com.,

wieso nutzt ihr denn Skype? Soweit ich weiss, ist das eine VoiceOverIP 

Software. Für diesen Zweck kann ich Teamspeak empfehlen, denn es gibt 

davon einen nativen Client und Server sowohl für Linux als auch für Win*** 

und es funktioniert einwandfrei.   :Wink: 

so long

Archy

----------

## øxygen

Weil Skype nunmal um längen besser als teamspeak, ventrilo etc ist. Die Qualität und Verzögerung ist besser, das Buddy System ist brauchbar und die ganze Kommunikation läuft verschlüsselt.

----------

## Archy

Spätestens, nachdem ich von den Gerüchten gehört habe, dass Skype 

Spyware wäre, habe ich davon abgelassen. Die Gerüchte haben mir gereicht 

 :Smile: . Und da Skype aus der Feder der Kazaa Entwickler stammt macht mich 

noch misstrauischer, dieser Software gegenüber.

Ist den Skype tatsächlich das erste VoiceOverIP Programm mit 

Verschlüsselung? Das kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, aber ich muss 

zugeben, ich habe mich damit noch nicht befasst.

----------

## øxygen

Du brauchst dir nichts vorstellen, auf der Website ist alles beschrieben. Und nein, Skype ist nachweislich keine Spyware.

----------

## Dellerium

Selbst wenn es das wäre ... was hintert uns daran, es unter wine in einen ganz kleinen Container einzusperren ?? dann könnte es so viel schnüffeln wie es will ...

----------

## sirro

Jetzt auch nativ und natürlich closed...

 :Arrow:  http://www.skype.com/download_linux.html

BTW: im englischen Forum ist schon der erste mit Segfaults  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Jakub

 *øxygen wrote:*   

> funktioniert das menü bei dir richtig? ich kann kaum was anklicken vor lauter verschiebungen etc

 

Das Menu funktioniert mit der letzten (20040914) version von wine (es ist aber noch nicht in portage, soviel ich weiss).

----------

## ChL@Gentoo

Na ja, ist doch jetzt eigentlich sinnlos, oder?

Skype gibt's ja schon ne Weile als ebuild und das läuft bei mir super...

----------

## xmoy

Warum sollte man auf die Idee kommen, irgendeine Software zu emulieren, wenn es ein und dieselbe für Linux gibt? Aber echt mal...

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *xmoy wrote:*   

> Warum sollte man auf die Idee kommen, irgendeine Software zu emulieren, wenn es ein und dieselbe für Linux gibt? Aber echt mal...

 

schau mal auf das startdatum des threads  :Smile:  da gabs noch keine skype for linux

ciao

----------

